# Is this welting correct for headliners?



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

The GTO that I'm looking at has this white welting all around both sides of the headliner. Is this correct for a 66 GTO?
I'm also assuming its missing a corner trim piece on the A pillar.

I know a 66 Chevelle has polished aluminum trim in the exact same spot as this welting which is why I'm asking.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

KrisP said:


> The GTO that I'm looking at has this white welting all around both sides of the headliner. Is this correct for a 66 GTO?
> I'm also assuming its missing a corner trim piece on the A pillar.
> 
> I know a 66 Chevelle has polished aluminum trim in the exact same spot as this welting which is why I'm asking.
> ...


 On my 67 it is ...only mine is black. Along with the plastic trim on the upper windshield/ rear window.Not sure if its supposed to be white but I like the black.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's close to the correct style but an incorrect shade of white.
IIRC the only thing that would not be white/parchment would be the dash, carpet, and seatbelts.
I always found it funny that you could order white floor mats but not white seat belts ??


----------

